# Diet before the period.



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

I am getting near to it (Maybe it will have a delay, who knows) Anyway what is the diet you do in order to prevent the symptoms one week before it arrives?I told to be careful with the dairy products, it's not new to me I always trying to stay away from itBut what else? Supply as zinc magnesium can help me?More opinions are welcome,Thanks.


----------



## enjoy_z_day (Aug 6, 2007)

consume foods which are rich in Iron.....because during our period we loss too much of iron


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Here is some informationhttp://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art...rticlekey=56086K.


----------

